# Britain's failed attempt to kill Kaiser Wilhem II



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2018)

An interesting article - sourcing a new book - suggests that toward the end of WWI, Britain sent the RAF bombers on a mission to kill the Emperor of Germany, Wilhem II - and only just missed him:

Britain attempted to kill Germany’s King in last year of WW1, remarkable unpublished evidence reveals



> The evidence – largely unpublished documentation in the RAF Museum’s archives and documents in a private archive in France – show that exactly 100 years ago this Saturday, a squadron of 12 bombers took off from an airfield near Boulogne to bomb a French chateau which, intelligence work had revealed, was being used by the Kaiser as his secret Western Front operational residence.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm taking this with a very large pinch of salt.

 I can't think of a  reason why the files relating to this century-old event cannot be published online in order that we can decide for ourselves. As long as they are unpublished, unobtainable and therefore unvierifiable, the author can say what he likes without fear of contradiction.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 3, 2018)

Ah - interesting - I didn't notice that. I thought the piece had suggested that the story came from open files.


----------

